# ViP622/ViP722 - L5.12 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Effective 07/08/08, L5.12 has begun spooling for the ViP622/ViP722. Please use this thread for documenting your experiences and/or bugs found.

Release Notes can be found *here*.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Received L5.12 on my Rev D 622 this AM. So far so good. Can't give much of a report on the trick-play issues as I did not have them with the L5.11 version -- so far I have not seen any trick-play problems with L5.12 either.

edit---

TulsaOK asked a question about the "f-b-f" functions in the now closed L5.12 thread. I just checked it on L5.12 receiver using the HDNET Movie channel and I can confirm that:
-- "Skip-Back" moves a fairly consistant 3-4 frames backward with each button press,
-- "Pause" hits the mark as expected, and
-- "Skip-Fwd" advances what appears to be a a single frame at a time.


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

I was having sporadic reboots - which have (SO FAR!!) not occurred.

Trick play appears improved.

I can get to my "POINT DISH" without having to reboot.

*I still have audio issues on my SAT Locals in Seattle. Sounds like audio clipping.*


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And official notes about L5.12 software ?


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by 4bama 
5.12 also here on my 622 and so far trick play and FF looks good. 


Are you able to pause a program then frame-by-frame forward then f-b-f reverse and still keep your place?
__________________
“Life is hard; it's harder if you're stupid.”
- John Wayne 

Yes, from a pause fbf works in both forward and reverse. FF'ing even at 300x stops at the right frame when using either Play or Pause. So far 5.12 looks like a good fix for our reported problems.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

P Smith said:


> And official notes about L5.12 software ?


Not yet... I will ping Rob to see if there are any.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Just got the info. I'll make a release notes post in the release notes forum but they are only one line:



DVR Fixes

I can only assume this means fixes to things like trick modes. *Here* is the same info in the Release Notes Forum.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Got L5.12 on _one_ of my 722s about 90 minutes ago.

There are still some major bugs with "trick play."

For example, if I pause, a skip forward will go frame by frame.

But if I hit skip back it jumps back about six seconds. 

Better yet, if you hit "pause" *without* first hitting skip forward, the very *first* click of "skip back" will go back one frame; the next will jump backwards about six seconds as above.

But it does seem to fix the more usual FF/REW bugs as far as I can tell.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

AVJohnnie said:


> edit---
> 
> TulsaOK asked a question about the "f-b-f" functions in the now closed L5.12 thread. I just checked it on L5.12 receiver using the HDNET Movie channel and I can confirm that:
> -- "Skip-Back" moves a fairly consistant 3-4 frames backward with each button press,
> ...


That's good news. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

A quick test of trick play, especially FF, shows it is working more often then it was, but it still occassionally will jump foward a minute or two. I did this test with 300x ff, pause, pause. It did this jump about 1 time in 8, but worked correctly the other times.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I am now having problems with Skip Back and Skip Fwd. There were no issues with 5.11, so this is new to me.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Trick play functional again - they must have been listening when my husband said, "Why don't they do a software update that will just fix this problem without adding a bunch of other stuff on?"


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

From last night L5.12 is targeting all 722/622.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Yep, my second 722 got L5.12 this morning.


----------



## martin (Aug 17, 2007)

ff issue seemsbetter but now it is rebooting ever 5 minutes


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

FF & RW both working ok but this morning I noticed that when using skipback, instead of just skipping back 10 seconds, it would randomly skip back as much as 30-45 seconds instead. Doesn't happen every time. Occurred while watching a dvr'd episode of Hitchcock Presents from Chiller. Skip forward consistently works fine.

Edit: watching the same program, used the skip back - clicked it about 3 times and it went back 10-15 minutes to the middle of the program.


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

My 722 now has 512 and I no longer have any problems with FF or RW. So it seems as if the 722 is working OK with no serious issues that I can detect so far.


----------



## bhoy67 (Jul 15, 2008)

New member as of today. So I hope I am posting this in the correct place.
As of L5.12 I noticed that the Closed Captions are no longer showing on two HD channels: HBO and SHO. The SD channels on the same channel number are OK. I have tried the power off / unplug / check switch remedies, with no success. 
I have checked out many other HD channels and they all seem to be OK. I have seen this previously (after a storm - usually all HD channels) but the unplug / power off procedure has always fixed this in the past. I also tried using the component connection thru my DVD player where I usually see the TV's captions and have the same result. Not sure if this is due to L5.12 but it happened after I received this upgrade. 

722 in Single mode, connected to Panasonic TH50PX600U Plasma via HDMI.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

hmmm my broadband connection won't connect now. It was fine until 5.12 came down, its getting an IP assigned by DHCP but won't connect I have reset the router and reset connection, I am trying a cold reboot now..No luck its connected to the router and getting an address (192.168.1.101, which is generic computer has 100 Xbox has 102 now, so I know its working but it wont connect to dish online), never had a problem before anyone else having issues with broadband?


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I've been seeing more pixellation since getting 5.11 and now, with 5.12, it seems to be worse. Both on live and dvr'd events, looks like primarily HD channels (saw it today on A&E HD, MHD). On A&E HD, Criminal Justice, dvr'd today and the last half of it is almost unwatchable from the pixellation and dropout problems.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

dbconsultant said:


> I've been seeing more pixellation since getting 5.11 and now, with 5.12...


Ditto that...


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

I am not sure when I got the update. But was watching criminal minds in playback. The picture would freeze for a few seconds then go back to playing.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

I just received the update and started reading this thread. I see where people are talking about "trick play". Can someone tell me what that is?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Trick play is Skip, Fast Forward, REW, etc


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Trick play is Skip, Fast Forward, REW, etc


Gotcha. Now I understand.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I just wish I could have my old firmware back, I never had a problem with anything before 5.11 came out, which then I began having problems with my 722 and recorded OTA material. Now with this one I’m having problems of it stopping, starting, jumping ahead on everything I watch, mo matter if it is HD or SD.

Also getting a lot of pixellation now too!


----------



## timhk (Sep 26, 2007)

clyde sauls said:


> I am not sure when I got the update. But was watching criminal minds in playback. The picture would freeze for a few seconds then go back to playing.


* I seem to have the same problem when watching RAW on USA-HD. I also have the audio dropout problem too.*


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

With 512 on my 722 I think when I FR at 4x it seems to go a lot fast than 4x


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Bug#1 – Three occurrences since getting L5.11 and L5.12, once from the EHD, and twice from the internal HD. When I select a recorded event and start playback it will not display anything, just a black screen and no audio. If I use FWD to advance, it will start displaying frames after a few seconds. If I then hit PAUSE, the current frame will continue to display. If a hit PLAY at this point it remains paused. If I then use BACK for a second or so followed by PLAY everything then works as expected. After doing all this I can then STOP the playback, reselect the event from the DVR list, choose START-OVER and it works as expected.

Bug#2 – Two occurrences since getting L5.11 and L5.12. I use the Customer Support option of DishHOME to pay my monthly DISH bill. Twice now after completing the payment procedure and exiting the DishHOME screens, the audio is missing when it returns to whatever channel was being viewed prior to entering the DishHOME screens. Changing the channel brings the audio back.

Like Alice said – “Curiouser and curiouser!”


----------



## MNipper (Jan 20, 2004)

All this is on a 622, running 5.12.

Bug #1. DISH Pass fails to ignore channels which are not even in your package. If they are not in your package, then they shouldn't be considered or shown. In short (or a simpler way to look at the problem), if they don't even show up in your "All Sub" guide, then they shouldn't show up in the DISH Pass process (and in may case they don't even show up in my "All Chan" guide!). A perfect example is the 5500 series channels, that are part of a special HD package. I have "everything", and hence, I don't have that specialized package of HD channels, yet DISH Pass includes these in DISH Pass, which, at a minimum, means that they are useless noise (but more importantly, that they sometimes problematic, as is evident in Bug #2).

Bug #2. DISH Pass (and I actually think that this isn't limited to just DISH Pass) invokes the "Duplicate recording" message (actually, I'd refer to it as the "Duplicate recording excuse") when, in fact, there actually is not a duplicate being recorded. A perfect example is the situation above. One of my DISH Pass recordings located the program on the "normal" ESPN channel (9424), but also stumbled onto it at 5505 as well. Of course, as mentioned above, I can't even see 5505 in the guide, but in the 5505 DISH Pass recording, it was flagged as "Blacked Out" (and it apparently looked at that one first, due to channel ordering). But then... it correctly saw 9424 (obviously, the same program info, at exactly the same time), at which point it flagged it as a Duplicate, indicating that it wouldn't record it. Luckily, I noticed it and restored it, but this is just utter nonsense, as it shouldn't "reject" the only viable channel from which it can record, in favor of another channel which I can't even get.

And as I mentioned, I've actually seen it do a similar version of that second problem wherein it will find the same program twice (especially true of programs that have an east and west coast showing time). Sometimes, where I often get a conflict, I'll setup both program times to record (e.g. weekly), but when the first one does fail because of a Priority problem, instead of (intelligently) recording the second option (for exactly the same program episode) it flags it as a duplicate (referencing the first recording, which has actually been skipped due to the conflict). And again, the simplest way to describe this problem is simply to say that if a program isn't actually going to record (for whatever cause), then other secondary timers (for the same episode) shouldn't be eliminated as "duplicates".


Thanks!!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Skip back is definitely broken. I had commented before that skip back will take you anywhere from the correct 10 seconds to 15 minutes back or more, especially if you press it several times. Last night, I was watching Langoliers live on SciFiHD, tried to skip back about a minute and after hitting the skip back about 5-6 times, when it started playing, the video was frozen yet audio was playing fine. Each time I tried to skip back or forward, video would freeze while audio continued. I finally hit "live tv" and then used RW to back it up to where I wanted.

Pixellation is horrible on all hd programs, both live and dvr'd. Some programs unwatchable.

I have seen, intermittently, that when you start watching a dvr'd event, all you get is black screen and then it finally comes on if you FF and then you can RW back to the beginning.

5.12 fixed FF & RW but has broken skip back. Now we need a fix for the fix!


----------



## PRIME1 (Nov 29, 2007)

SteveRS said:


> So when is Dish going to release an update to fix all the audio dropouts on L5.12?


+1


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

dbconsultant said:


> I have seen, intermittently, that when you start watching a dvr'd event, all you get is black screen and then it finally comes on if you FF and then you can RW back to the beginning.
> 
> 5.12 fixed FF & RW but has broken skip back. Now we need a fix for the fix!


I have had several occurrences of this. I usually have to stop playback & "Start Over" to get a picture.


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

OregonDuck said:


> I noticed audio drop outs today watching the British Open on the Dish supplied ABC local KATU. These drop outs disappeared when I switched over to OTA. These drop outs are now appearing on the Fox 12 news tonight as well.


I was experiencing loss of audio on tuner 2 of my 722. Basically had to do a number of reboots to restore it.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Here are a pair of problems I've seen recently on the 622, not necessarily recently introduced:

A) The ability to scroll to the right (forward) in the guide gets "stuck" infrequently on certain programs. That is, while one is highlighting a future program listed on a channel and then presses the right arrow on the remote, nothing happens. However, if one moves the highlight up or down a row in the guide and presses right, one can continue scrolling forward; scrolling is just "stuck" for the one channel.

B) The "Recall" button on the remote can do some unexpected things when one has been switching between a combination of satellite and OTA channels. That is, pressing it does not always return one to the channel one was last watching, but may instead return one to the channel before.


----------



## Dr. Cool (Jun 15, 2008)

Slordak said:


> Here are a pair of problems I've seen recently on the 622, not necessarily recently introduced:
> 
> A) The ability to scroll to the right (forward) in the guide gets "stuck" infrequently on certain programs. That is, while one is highlighting a future program listed on a channel and then presses the right arrow on the remote, nothing happens. However, if one moves the highlight up or down a row in the guide and presses right, one can continue scrolling forward; scrolling is just "stuck" for the one channel.


Yes, this problem has been around since I got my 622. It appears to depend on the size of the time slots.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Slordak said:


> Here are a pair of problems I've seen recently on the 622, not necessarily recently introduced:
> 
> A) The ability to scroll to the right (forward) in the guide gets "stuck" infrequently on certain programs...
> 
> B) The "Recall" button...


Ditto on *A* _(and in my case only after L5.11 & L5.12)_.
Unkn on *B* _(because I don't use OTA)_.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

Islandguy43 said:


> I was experiencing loss of audio on tuner 2 of my 722. Basically had to do a number of reboots to restore it.


I guess I only did one reboot. I didn't think about doing additional reboots, but will give it a try.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

We were trying to start a dvr'd event and got the black screen at the beginning that we've been seeing since 5.12. Usually a ff and then rewind to the beginning takes care of it but this time it froze the screen. FF'd again and was able to un-freeze the screen but now had no audio. Hit "Live tv" button and had no audio on live tv either. Gave up in frustration, did power cord reboot (good thing nothing was recording at the time) and that finally resolved the audio issue and we were able to start the dvr'd event without getting a black screen to start.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

Had problem the other night with starting a recording and no picture just sound. FF & FR didn't help. Clicked "DONE" and started over and it was OK.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. I think I got most of the audio related issues into their own thread. Please use that thread when discussing the Audio Issues and be as detailed as possible.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134343


----------



## Devin79 (May 11, 2005)

I am having a very odd problem with my bedroom TV since my Vip 722 upgraded to this version of software. My Sony KD34-XBR960 HDTV which is set as TV2 has a screwy picture since the software update. The picture is fine in the middle and at the bottom, but the top part of the picture is curved and distorted. DVD's, BD's HD DVD's and VHS tapes all play fine on all video settings, and when I hook up just a regular antenna the image is fine as well, so I know it's not the TV causing the problem. The odd thing is that TV1, my main TV in the living room, has no picture problems at all. I don't know if anyone else is experiencing this, it just started happening when the 722 updated from L5.11 to L5.12.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Check your cables. Exercise the joints.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm getting 'stop action' now where it will show a sec or two then hold and skip to another few seconds and stop again. This happens maybe twice an hour on just about anything I am watching.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Grandude said:


> I'm getting 'stop action' now where it will show a sec or two then hold and skip to another few seconds and stop again. This happens maybe twice an hour on just about anything I am watching.


Been there from time to time with each of my 622s - Over time I've found that a hard reset (power-cord reboot) generally puts them right again - Of course, your mileage may vary. :sure: Additionally I've found that the same action "at least temporarily" fixes the "under-the-sea" burbling audio "enhancements" as well.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

AVJohnnie said:


> Been there from time to time with each of my 622s - Over time I've found that a hard reset (power-cord reboot) generally puts them right again - Of course, your mileage may vary. :sure: Additionally I've found that the same action "at least temporarily" fixes the "under-the-sea" burbling audio "enhancements" as well.


At least the "under-the-sea" burbling audio "enhancement" was at no additional charge. Charlie could have made it a $10 option. :nono2:


----------



## Devin79 (May 11, 2005)

Well My 722 DVR updated to L6.10 software last night, and the wierd problem I was having with my TV2 signal is fixed, so it must have just been an odd software glitch or something. But anyways the bedroom TV signal is fine again.


----------



## bradneal (Jul 26, 2008)

Does L5.12 download automatically, or do I have to download it somehow?

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

bradneal said:


> Does L5.12 download automatically, or do I have to download it somehow?


The software updates download automatically.

However, it looks like most if not all 722s started getting 6.10 overnight.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

This was the worst one yet, at least transiently. All my HD channels were red in the guide, all my OTA locals disappeared, and there was ONE sd channel I could watch; I couldn't even get the freebie E* promo channels. I could watch a very boring popup about my smart card not being authorized, though.

It took a call to E*, wandering through their silly voice menu for 5 minutes, and finally getting a real person to reauthorize my receiver to fix it.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

bradneal said:


> Does L5.12 download automatically, or do I have to download it somehow?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad


If you don't have it (or something later such as L6.10) now, something is wrong. L5.12 completed rolling out awhile back. Make sure you have the receiver off (TV1, TV2 and no recording), and it should automatically update within 5 minutes.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Don't know if it matters with 6.10 coming, but here's a repeatable crash with 5.12 on a 622. I go to the Schedule, select a DishPass, go to its Timer, then pick an airing that's set to record, and click Skip. The DVR freezes and reboots eventually. Done this a half-dozen times today with the same result every time, and it's happened before today too.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Now we can't make any changes to our timers without a crash. Anyone have any ideas for what we can do about it, other than hope 6.10 fixes it?


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

They had us do a check switch and after it, things seem to be almost working, but still amazingly slow -- like after saving a change to a timer, the DVR locks for about five minutes. But it eventually recovers now. We're deleting unneeded timers in hopes that'll help, but this wasn't just "it got gradually slower", it was an abrupt change by an order of magnitude.

Oh, well, 6.12 is coming, might even be there already (I'll check when I get home).


----------

